# New Plane Rebuild and Questions



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

OK, so I started a new rebuild. Now I know it's a nothing special plane, but I do have a few pictures and questions. The plane casting has no marking other then saying it is Made In the USA and on the right of the base plate are the letters (BL). 

My question is does any one recognize the casting where the frog mounts? Now the adjustable cap plate is marked Stanley. The blade is marked Stanley. Some how this plane seems more like a Donlap. I'm just not sure.

The frog is painted what appears to be red. I know that in the late 20's and early 30's Stanley tried painting the frog, I think orange. I guess it could be a Millers Falls. There is a number on the frog (409). 

Anther thing I noticed is the tote is a little larger then the tote on my Stanley No. 5, 6 and 7.

The plane is the size of a No. 5. 

I intend to do this on over for a friend who has just started using planes. I thought he could use this one on a shooting board.

Anyway here are a few pictures. Oh, and thanks in advance. 

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, I should have shown what I started with.

Paul


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you've may have a Sargent #414 with a Stanley cap. Maybe a type 4


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Although Don already gave an ID for the plane, for future reference, here's a link to help determine manufacturers from the style of lateral adjustment lever. 

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane id.html


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Although Don already gave an ID for the plane, for future reference, here's a link to help determine manufacturers from the style of lateral adjustment lever.
> 
> http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html


Just be careful with that link. Understand its for the early planes only. The later Stanleys (some), handyman's and others had the folded lat's just like the Sargents.

Here is another https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/
Same deal, I need to get the newer lats on it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Don, wasn't aware of that.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fastback said:


> OK, so I started a new rebuild. Now I know it's a nothing special plane, but I do have a few pictures and questions. The plane casting has no marking other then saying it is Made In the USA and on the right of the base plate are the letters (BL).


To quote John Sayles...

"The BL designation shows up on the castings of many Sears Craftsman & (lesser line) Dunlap block planes. It has also been found on the lever caps and blades of Sargent planes. (a supplier of planes to Sears).

It most likely designates a "BL"ock plane. The only other explanation I can think of is that it signifies a cosmetically defective plane or a "blemish."

I have more than a few Stanleys in the collection with a factory stamping of "IMPERFECT"."


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

After looking around I'm kind of leaning towards the Stanley Defiance line. I believe I mentioned that the blade also indicates Stanley. The tote is flat on its sides. Another thing is neither the tote of front handle screws are brass. The adjustment screw is not present. I'll probably make one out of brass. I'll also need to make a tote. As long as I can make it into a decent worker it will be OK.

Thanks for the help.

Paul


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fastback said:


> After looking around I'm kind of leaning towards the Stanley Defiance line. I believe I mentioned that the blade also indicates Stanley. The tote is flat on its sides. Another thing is neither the tote of front handle screws are brass. The adjustment screw is not present. I'll probably make one out of brass. I'll also need to make a tote. As long as I can make it into a decent worker it will be OK.


I have restored only a Handyman plane. The tote had flat sides. The frog had no adjustment screw. The frog was painted red. The tote and knob screws were steel with a big flat head. The lateral adjustment lever was folded over. The "Y" adjustment lever was two part pressed steel.

In my plane the lever cap had "HANDYMAN" in the casting.

I wonder if your plane had the lever cap replaced.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Idunno about the defiance line,from the research I've done and the #4 I have in the same line they don't usually have removable frogs


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

there were defiance with and without removable frogs. the ones with a frog were decent planes. The lat adjuster had a distinctive style (see he link I posed).


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Dave's description of the Handyman sounds very much like the one I have. I know the iron (blade) had a bend in it and I was able to straighten by hand. Seems to be on the light side. If I think if it I'll mic it later on and see how thick it is.

You folks are being very helpful in my quest.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I guess the plane is in its final phase of the rebuild. As indicated it seem to be a Handyman. I had to make a new tote. I used some cherry that was cut down on my property back in 2010. I had it cut into 1-inch boards and has been air drying ever since. I ended up with about 700 bf. The front handle is original. I used some Tru-Oil as suggested by David. I'm happy with the look. I don't think the pictures really do it justice. 

Anyway, the pictures show the plane as it is now. Its a number 5, I turned a new adjustment nut out of brass. I was able to get a left hand 1/4 - 28 tap, which made it easy. It did have a hole in the side, for what I have no idea. 

I'll be giving this one away, maybe it can be used on a shooting board.

Paul


----------

